# How to Play Quake 1,2,3 & RTCW on Android



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello HP TouchPad users! I wanted to share my latest touchpad Gaming Adventures with you. This time we will be revisiting the renowned Quake series by id Software.

_*How to Play Quake I on Android*_




This Tutorial will show you how to play your own copy of Quake 1 on Android.
Gameplay Starts @ 2:40

1)Download the App from the Play Store and Install Quake 1 the game onto your Computer.
*QI4A (source port of quake 1)*

2)Find the folder where you installed the Quake 1 game on your computer.

3)Plug your Android device into your computer with the USB cable and create a new folder called "qi4a". Copy and paste the Quake 1 game data folder "ID1" Into this new folder.

4)Once the data is on your Android device launch the app and play the game.

*How to Play Quake 2 on Android*
[media]http://youtu.be/ramcPDbOq90
This Tutorial will show you how to play your own copy of Quake 2 on Android.
Gameplay Starts @ 2:50

1)Download the App from the Play Store and Install Quake 2 the game onto your Computer.
_*QII4A (source port of quake 2)*_

2)Find the folder where you installed the Quake 2 game on your computer.

3)Plug your Android device into your computer with the USB cable and create a new folder called "qii4a". Copy and paste the Quake 2 game data folder "baseq2" Into this new folder.

4)Once the data is on your Android device launch the app and play the game.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

_*How to Play Quake 3 Arena on Android*_
http://youtu.be/GGwaYZRa7qs[/media]

This Tutorial will show you how to play your own copy of Quake 3 Arena on Android.
Gameplay Starts @ 2:50

1)Download the App from the Play Store and Install Quake 3 the game onto your Computer.
_*QIII4A (source port of quake 3)*_

2)Find the folder where you installed the Quake 3 game on your computer.

3)Plug your Android device into your computer with the USB cable and create a new folder called "qiii4a". Copy and paste the Quake 3 game data folder "baseq2" Into this new folder.

4)Once the data is on your Android device launch the app and play the game.

*How to play Return to Castle Wolfenstein on Android*
[media]http://youtu.be/yJNvEs1Ma6Q

This step by step guide will teach you how to play return to Castle Wolfenstein on Android. I will show you how to add HD textures, sounds, weapons and mods.
Gameplay Starts @ 6:58

*RTCW4A (Play Store: Return to Castle Wolfenstein)*

*Return to Castle Wolfenstein Mods and Downloads*
*HD textures Pack Downloads:*

*HD textures Pack Info:*

*Game Front's Return to Castle Wolfenstein Mods:*

*GameBanana Mods:*

*Upcoming Doom3 release by the same author*
Note* That all other games run very well on the HP TouchPad but Doom3 currently requires a 2GB Quad core device to run the HQ lighting mode.

[Video]How to play Doom 3 on Android

*DOOM3 (DIII4A-RC2).zip Download:*

_*Roland's High and Low quality config pack (Optional)*_

*Roland's High and Low quality config pack (optional)Mirror:*

*[Port] Doom 3 Android XDA Thread By Poo Tang*

*[Port] Doom 3 on Android! XDA Thread By Traybourne*

*Doom 3 Tweak guide:*


----------

